# Atlanta Bar-B-Q Festival - 10/02



## itsmetimd (Sep 30, 2010)

Anyone going to this?  Looks like me and a buddy or two will head down from the burbs to check it out.  After this my favorite cigar shop is having an anniversary party and we'll have more BBQ, dominoes, whiskey, poker... yep, I have a full day of leisure ahead of me, I better rest up.

http://www.atlbbqfest.com/

Some info from the homepage:


> Join us at the 2nd Annual Atlanta BAR-B-Q Festival and enjoy a world of BBQ at your fingertips. We are bringing the many styles, cooking techniques and flavors of BBQ into a 1-day celebration of America's biggest backyard pastime. Whether you enjoy Texas, Carolina, Memphis, St Louis or Kentucky style, the Atlanta BAR-B-Q Festival IS the Crossroads of BAR-B-Q.  Come and try them all and you may discover a new favorite!
> 
> More than 50 professional and backyard teams from across the region will gather to cook up their best Q and compete for more than $12,000 in cash prizes, trophies and of course bragging rights.
> 
> ...


----------

